# Deliberately misled/updated



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Last Sunday I happily adopted Tigger from the local (Vancouver) SPCA. I chose a senior cat because I'm old myself and I didn't think it fair to bond with a younger cat if I wasn't necessarily going to be around.

I was told that Tigger had been surrendered because her caregivers were old and no longer able to care for her, and that it had been surrender or being put to sleep. (I don't like euthanize as it makes the procedure sound too pleasant. Personal.)

It turns out that the very least of her problems is gingivitis, which may or may not be the reason why she's not eating or drinking, crying a lot, and when she does nibble/sip sometimes vomits. All the foregoing being reason she was taken to the vet in the first place as I found out when I read the original vet report. So it seems that the cat was quite sick in the first place. (Full vet exam less than four weeks ago) I was also told that the age on the private vet's report was wrong and that she was only 15, while the report says 18. 

I had my suspicions about Zenobi, too. I think they may have shaved a couple of years off her age as well.

I've tried Wellness canned, Friskies canned (left over from Zenobi - the only soft food I could get her to eat) Whiskas pouches, tuna, sardines. Forget the kibble, I guess that's too painful for her if the problem is her teeth. I've given her a little half and half creamer, she maybe drank a couple of teaspoons and threw it up. And on and on. She is hungry, cries for food, goes to it eagerly, then turns away. The poor animal is, I think, on the brink of beginning to starve.

I hope to get her to the vet this today and I'll help her if there's any hope. Otherwise....

Although she fought like an angry tiger against going into the carrier for me to bring her home, she's a sweet, gentle animal who has just jumped up on my lap


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Oh, sweet Tigger-girl...
We had a cat named Blaze who had mouth issues. Very inflamed and sore gums, but I think it was a type of eosinophilic granuloma (sp?) and we had to keep her on low doses of Prednisone. If she was off the pred, the inflamation made it too difficult for her to eat. On the pred, she could eat but the side effects from long-term use shortened her life. I do feel I made the correct choice; the steroid use shortened her life but the med also gave her a much better quality of life for that period of time.
Best of luck for Tigger.

http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/Starnes/index.php


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Bad people, not a bad kitty


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

RayRay had serious mouth/tooth problems when we adopted him. After his dental he became a much healthier cat. Juno developed bad teeth in the year since we got her. (I actually think the vet I first took her to missed that she had tooth problems because it's hard to believe they got that bad in one year) Juno has started eating treats which she wouldn't touch before her dental, and she has even become a more pleasant cat. 
If your vet thinks Tiger would be OK with the anesthesia, a dental could do wonders for her. Poor cat, I HATE when people don't take care of the older animals!


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Poor little Tigger.

How about trying this for feeding? dilute the wet food with lots of water.....say one part wet food (mash it up really good) to three parts water. Mix it well. Or you can titrate appropriately until she is able to take it in. What we want her to do is to try to get some nutrients in. She does drink water quite well without struggle/pain, right? If so, she should take this in well. *crosses fingers*

I did the above with my late cat but force-fed him since he had zero appetite.  

update us on Tigger's condition here, too.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Shootout at the SPCA*

I took her to a vet this morning and he didn't even look at her. He told me to go back to the SPCA as he doesn't think they should be able to give me a sick cat.

I took the cat to the SPCA and told them the cat was sick when I adopted her. The first person I spoke to sent for a manager. (Was I showing irritation?)

Did you take her to a vet? Which one?

The vet had asked me not to tell them, but I more or less had to say I'd been to a vet, however, I wouldn't tell them which one.

"We won't be able to give you a refund unless you tell us."

"I don't care about any #@*& refund. I want my cat made well. Can you do that? She's starving to death."

"We can have the vet look at her, but she was well when she left here."

"No she wasn't. The vet records show that's why they took her there in the first place."

"Those records weren't meant for you. They were just to show to a vet."

_Oh! Ho! What were they trying to hide?_

And more. Once again I had to tell them I wasn't worried about a refund, and that I wanted my cat well. They managed to seize half the records, but I still have some. I'm going to get them copies as they say they can't treat the cat without them. I am considering going to the media as, in spite of their denials, she was not a well cat when I adopted her. Luckily I know which vet the original caregivers took her to and what the name is, and of course Tiggers name. 

On the notes it also mentions 'gingivitis' which may be why she can't eat ,(but drink?)

There was also, "There's no need to get angry" My reply to that was a less than soft insistence that there was a need.

I've told them I want the cat back. A young man working in the vet's office gave me some numbers to call for _no-kill_ (no-kill) cat rescue if they can't fix her problem.

There's a bug somewhere on here. No 'put to sleep' in it's short form in the last sentence, if you understand, posted as 'no love'

I'm writing it again _No Kill_ Using italics seems to have fixed the problem, as did putting it in brackets. Could someone check this as I don't know how to report it?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

I can't believe you and Tigger have been put through all this drama. I hope they'll get Tigger the medical attention she needs and she can come back home with you. atback


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Please don't get angry. Tigger will pick up on it. Howevere it happened you have a little buddy who needs your help.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

I think I would have been afraid to let them have Tigger back. Tweezer came from a supposed rescue group and was in horrible shape when he came to me. Some groups don't deserve to be called rescues. 
I hope they get Tigger the care she needs and she is back with you real soon.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Shootout at the SPCA*

Wait! Did they TAKE Tigger from you and not let you have her back???!!! 8O 

That is a deliberate bug. Forum software was designed to change that phrase to "no love" to help prevent trolls from riling up the membership. Older members understand what you meant when the software changed it from kill to love.



jusjim said:


> ...numbers to call for _no-kill_ (no-kill) cat rescue if they can't fix her problem.
> There's a bug somewhere on here. No 'put to sleep' in it's short form in the last sentence, if you understand, posted as 'no love'
> I'm writing it again _No Kill_ Using italics seems to have fixed the problem, as did putting it in brackets. Could someone check this as I don't know how to report it?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Shootout at the SPCA*



Heidi n Q said:


> Wait! Did they TAKE Tigger from you and not let you have her back???!!! 8O
> 
> That is a deliberate bug. Forum software was designed to change that phrase to "no love" to help prevent trolls from riling up the membership. Older members understand what you meant when the software changed it from kill to love.
> 
> ...


At the moment I don't know where I stand. I asked that they get their vets to look at Tigger. They took her away and now they are telling me I surrendered her. They say they can't have their vets look at her unless she belongs to the shelter. I had kept some of the vet information they gave me, but I went back with copies because they said they needed those before their vets could look at her. (More lies because most of what I had came to them as faxes from a private vet hospital) It was when I returned with the copies that I was informed it was no longer my cat. 

The information on those reports says she has periodontal disease, and I suspect that's why she couldn't eat. She did try and was obviously hungry. She would cry, I'd trot out something different for her. She'd look at it and then stop crying and go to look out of the window or something.

All this presents a conundrum for me. Overnight I've had more thoughts on the matter. I've no doubt they do good work in rehoming animals and that a little fudging over age might help get otherwise passed over older animals adopted. If I make a fuss, such as going to the media, would I be spoiling the chances for some of them to get adopted? Would some people withhold support?

I'll be going back tomorrow to find out what's going to happen. 

I just wish the vet I took her to had not sent me back to the SPCA.

I'm also wondering why that vet did not want me to tell the SPCA (which has quasi-offical standing) that he'd sent me back. They are a large organisation and I wonder if they can make trouble for a vet. Here in British Columbia there is apparently a lot of infighting going on between vets. It's all sort of confusing and poor Tigger is caught up in the system. She's such a gentle, needy cat.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Man this sucks. I hope you two can get back together again, poor lil gal.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Demand the situation is corrected and threaten to go to the media if it is not - the SPCA has had a less that lovely image in the media lately, so they should wish to prevent anymore bad news... Then once you'v egot your cat back, I'd go to the media anyway.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Poor kitty! I'm so sorry that they took her from you and lied about it! A friend of mine adopted a dog from a humane society in central Iowa and the poor thing was so sick. She thought that it was just the car ride at first but he wouldn't stop vomiting for a day after he was home. Her vet told her to take the dog back and have the humane society take care of it and when she did, they claimed that she surrendered the dog, even though she didn't sign the papers. When she demanded the papers, they produced them with a FORGED signature on them! After going to the local news, they gave her the dog back and also provided the vet care he needed to get healthy - turned out he had eaten one of his toys at the shelter and had a blockage. 

Anyway, did you sign any papers when you took your kitty back to the SPCA? I don't know about Canada, but here you aren't technically surrendering an animal unless you sign a paper stating that you have surrendered the animal - so they can't legally keep her. I would definitely threaten to go to the media if you don't get your cat back in HEALTHY condition - they should have to have their vet do a dental on her, at no expense to you, because they knew about her health issues before adopting her out and should not have adopted out an unhealthy cat - unless the adopter (you) were TOLD about her health condition and were aware of what it would take to care for it. Obviously, you were never TOLD and you had to find out about it in the paperwork and from your own vet. 

Some shelters just irritate me - and it really stinks when those shelters call themselves "SPCA" or "Human Society" because, from what I've seen, it seems like more people trust rescues and shelters with those names. And shelters who do "bad business" make the whole thing much more difficult for the good shelters. 

Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

What a crappy situation. I'd go to the media now if I were you.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled*

Does this shelter have an e-mail address? 

Would you like some of us to e-mail asking about Tigger or would that 'cause a bigger problem?

I should have know the SPCA was trouble when they put out ads with George Costanza.

Signed,

Intertubes Rabble Rouser


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled*



Dave_ph said:


> Does this shelter have an e-mail address?
> 
> Would you like some of us to e-mail asking about Tigger or would that 'cause a bigger problem?
> 
> ...


That may be a a good idea, but first I want to see if I can get Tigger back and to a Vet who will treat her, if treatment is possible. One problem is that the SPCA has the ear of government, and although the organisation is province wide, the branch I have her at happens to be the main branch. I was thinking of making a complaint to the main branch.

I'm still considering media, and I've come up with what I think is a reasonable purpose, other than just venting my anger. I want for a full disclosure of an animal's medical records to be given to an adopter with a fine for non-compliance. That would be for any rescue organisation.

The problem that's bothering me about being too aggresive is that, as you all know, there are literally hordes of homeless cats and other animals. I don't want to discourage anyone from giving a needy animal a home.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Deliberately misled/ updated*

I went to the SPCA today and asked about Tigger at the front counter. The young woman seemed to know about her and when I asked if she'd seen the vet yet, I was told she was very stressed and they were waiting for her to calm down. (Remeber that answer) I then asked when that might be. She rushed away and came back and said the manager would talk to me. 

I waited ten to fifteen minutes and a man bustled out, introduced himself as the manager and ushered me into his office. I immediately got the feeling - Public Relations. I used to work in the commercial photgraphic industry and met many PR people. A woman came in with us, and I think she was in charge of the animals. I was then told that Tigger was eating, drinking and eliminating. When I asked what she was eating I was told dry Kibble. I was also told that she was climbing the cat tree all the way to the top. (This was the stressed cat that they were waiting to settle down.) I was told she was a healthy cat.

I then asked about the periodontal disease. He started shuffling the papers he'd pulled from a file folder. Then he told me that it wasn't bad and that anyway as they needed to use an anesthetic to treat it, it would be dangerous for an 18 year old cat. Then he corrected himself, 15 year old. Still dangerous though, she might not wake up. Then I asked about the leukopenia and neutropenia. Leukopenia being low white blood cells, neutropenia being low neutrophils. Her blood work at the private clinic had shown this. It's usually caused by lack of sufficient nourishment, and that would be caused by her lack of appetite. He brushed that away by saying he wasn't a vet. I told him I wasn't either but that the information was available on the web.

Then I asked if they had any ideas as to why she wasn't eating and drinking at my place. The answer to that was, probably a bad fit and was she hiding. I told them not after the first day. I don't think it's a bad fit other than she might be lonely when I go out.

"Perhaps she's overwhelmed by the space you have."

That's doubtful, she was apparently enjoying herself. The one day I shut her off from going downstairs with me. The next time she saw me heading that way she darted through the door and was halfway downstairs before I'd left the top stair. The one day when it was warm enough I let her out on the balcony and when she came in I closed the door. She asked me to open it again.

Still, the question has been raised. Am I a bad fit for her? Do any of you know of a situation where a 'bad fit' made a cat stop eating and drinking?

When seeking something that she would eat, I wondered if she had been used to people giving her tidbits of people food so I bought a can of Flakes of Ham. I cut her a small piece and she hungrily started on it. But after only a few nibbles she left that, too.

I was told that they could put her up for adoption again and would have no trouble getting her adopted, and that perhaps I should choose another cat. This leaves me in a quandary. If I bring her back would she stop eating all over again. I'm beginning to suspect that she's lonely for her family. When she's at the shelter there are people and other animals around. She's been used to a dog companion and there are dogs barking and dog smells.

As I said above, I don't think they're telling me the truth, but I'm not sure I feel good about maybe perpetuating her suffering. When I went to the vet's the other day there was a young mans stacking pet food and he gave me some telephone numbers of places that might take her in. One of them he said would force feed her. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that, either. My own living will says not to do it.

All my thoughts of protest have vanished. I know I'll be no match for a good public relations man.

I've appreciated all your comments. If you have any others that might help me make up my mind, I would appreciate them also. I don't want to have a cat that's starving to death. If it's not the periodontal problem, but just age related anorexia, then perhaps it would be kinder to leave her where she is. Poor Tigger.

All the while I've been writing this, I've periodically looked up seeking to see how she is.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I"m so sorry to hear of your predicament. I'm not sure what I would have done in your case as well. But whatever your decision, we're here to support you.


----------



## Goomba (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm really sorry this has happened for you, it's just awful.

What annoys me is that their behaviour makes animal shelters look bad. Wouldn't you think they need to promote a good experience, to encourage others to consider adopting? :x


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Tigger is now up for adoption again with no mention of the problems I found. No mention of the periodontal disease, and no mention that she was once refused acceptance at the shelter because of health problems. She's a dear little animal, though, and I do hope she finds a good place where she'll be happy and eat.

http://bcspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=118117&result=8&statusID=3


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Please, please, please go to the media!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

What a shame. But going to the media or making a stink now could be bad for Tigger.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. The people at the SPCA sound kinda shady to me. Since they haven't really seem to have been truthful about anything else, Tigger may not be eating as well there as they say.

I would think the reason she didn't eat much for you could have been a combination of the gum disease and being in a new home. Have you consider going back and re-adopting her (assuming they let you) and taking her to a vet that will treat her and won't send you back to the SPCA? If she was stressed, being turned into the SPCA, then taken to a new home, taken back to the SPCA, then taken to a different new home won't help. You sound like you would do a fantastic job of taking care of her. Much better than a lot of other people out there, and perhaps even better than the SPCA. Plus, not many people are willing to adopt an 18 year old cat. 

In Tigger's case, force feeding her may not be all that bad. I've done a lot of research on it lately and I was surprised by the number of people that force feed their cats. You wouldn't be force feeding her to keep her alive from a serious illness that would otherwise shorten her life. You would just be helping her get proper nutrition until her mouth feels better and she can eat on her own again.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Honestly, JusJim...I think the man you spoke with was trying to discourage you from getting Tigger back. I've read and re-read your update and the whole thing sounds extremely fishy...especially now since they've put Tigger back up for adoption without mentioning any of the problems that you told us about. If it were me, I'd still go ahead with going to the media. You've got more documentation than the shelter does. Think about it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a terrible situation! I know you care about her. If you don't try to adopt her, I also think this has to be reported.  As Renee' said, you have the documentation. I'm so sorry this has happened to both of you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would not leave Tigger in that place. I would ask a friend to go and adopt her out of there for you and get her some help from a vet that will do something for her. The way you described Tigger did not sound like a cat that was not happy with you and therefore not eating. She sounded like she was becoming relaxed with you and that not being happy in your home was not the issue at all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good idea.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> I would not leave Tigger in that place. I would ask a friend to go and adopt her out of there for you and get her some help from a vet that will do something for her. The way you described Tigger did not sound like a cat that was not happy with you and therefore not eating. She sounded like she was becoming relaxed with you and that not being happy in your home was not the issue at all.



And then go to the media.

Journalists will eat this up - this is the crap they (we, I'm in a journalism program) feed upon. Human interest, conflict, proximity (for local papers), prominence (the SPCA)... that's 4 of the seven news pegs that journalists will look for.

And even if you do go to the media, you will believe it will not have negative effects on Tigger- they'll be getting her vet care so fast in order to cover their bums!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The one thing they asked me, was had she had a bowel movement, and yes she did the day after she came here. Then they said that showed she had been eating at the shelter.

Unfortunately I'm no longer young (80 next month) and do not drive and have to use taxis, so running her around to seek another vet is not really an option. 

As I mentioned elsewhere, it's doubtful that I could make a case that would stand up against their claims. Their vet says says she's healthy, they swear she's eating. They said I was a bad fit for her.

To top it all, I went ahead and adopted another cat, Misty. She's another senior. A little overweight so I don't think anyone wanted her. Although I suppose there's really no reason I couldn't have two cats.

I am going to my MLA (Member Legislative Assmbly) who has an office up the road. I want to ask her to see if she can get legislation to force shelters to fully disclose health information. She may well be friends with another ex-MLA who has a radio talk show program and could possibly get some publicity that way. Luckily I still have copies of some of the vet's health report as evidence. 

(There's a little fun story about the radio gal. When she was an MLA someone in the media called her a witch. She called a press conference to refute the allegation and turned up carrying her pet black cat. )

But whatever I do, I have to ask myself, would I be hurting the chances for other animals at the shelter? 

Really, I do appreciate your concern and comments.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I think since you having some vet records showing she's not perfectly healthy then you do have a case against them. 

It's good you adopted another cat. No matter what, you've at least given a good home to a deserving kitty. You mentioned Tigger had previously been in a home with a dog. Having a cat who is close in age to Tigger and maybe similar temperament could actually help your case, since Tigger would have a companion when you are away. 

I like the idea of having a friend adopt Tigger for you to get her out of there if you can. I'm sure there's a way to work it out to keep Tigger in your home and at least talk to your vet about treating Tigger before you bring her in just to be turned away again. Maybe if the vet knows that you just want Tigger healthy, and you don't want to deal with the SPCA just because they lied about her health.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I feel bad for you, but hows the new kitty coming along?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

What did you name your new cat? It's so kind of you to adopt a senior.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I appreciate how difficult and stressful this whole situation has been for you. I'm glad for you that you have adopted Misty and would really like to hear all about her. Does she seem to be adjusting well? Is she friendly?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Alpaca said:


> What did you name your new cat? It's so kind of you to adopt a senior.


I'm keeping the name she came with, Missy. Not a name I'd choose myself, but she answered to it readily enough. She's a big cat though, and while she _*is*_ oveweight, I think she's big-boned as her paws are large. the only real problem with a senior is that there's no knowing what sort of life they've had. She keeps begging for something and I don't have a clue what.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> I appreciate how difficult and stressful this whole situation has been for you. I'm glad for you that you have adopted Misty and would really like to hear all about her. Does she seem to be adjusting well? Is she friendly?


That should have been Missy. She doesn't answer to Misty.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

faithless said:


> I feel bad for you, but hows the new kitty coming along?


She's adjusting. She got an awful scare. I have a metal barred gate guarding a small flight of steps before getting to to the downstairs steps. A cat can easily squeeze through, but if the gate isn't latched it swings. It banged right behind her. Now whenever I use it, she runs and hides. But I think she'll get used to it. Otherwise she's adjusting fast. A little nerve sick-up the first night, but fine since then. I brought out the pet bed I'd bought for Zenobi and she knew what it was before I put it down. She jumped right in and now it's her favorite spot. She won't touch soft cat food, but she's drinking well. I put a big bowl of tap water down, and a small dish with bottled water. She tried the bottled water, and that was OK, but she's drinking mostly from the large bowl. Didn't want milk.


----------

